# Horse Coat Colors



## fuadteagan

Palomino:








Piebald:








Skewbald:








Albino:








Buckskin:








Grulla:









You are only allowed to post 15 pictures in one post


----------



## fuadteagan

Red Dun:








Light Bay:








Bright Bay:








Black Bay:








Yellow Dun:








Perlino:








Cremello:








Classic Champagne:








Sable Champagne:








Gold Champagne:








Amber Champagne:








*Appy Colors*
Leopard








Snowflake:








Blanket:








Smoky Perlino:










And more.......


----------



## fuadteagan

Seal Brown:









And last one


----------



## equiniphile

Fued, to you have permission to post these pictures by the photographer?


----------



## fuadteagan

Err, I got them off google.


----------



## Poseidon

I'm sorry, but I have some corrections:

The first "dun" is a buckskin. The "yellow dun" is either another buckskin or a dunskin. And albino horses do not exist, that is a cremello.


----------



## fuadteagan

Actually,
I hope this doesn't sound rude but, _no!_ Actually, yellow dun is a color commonly described in fjords because they are all duns so they need ways to describe them. I have seen fjord breeders describe their horses as brown dun, yellow dun, ect. Actually, every color has variations (blood bay, black bay, liver chesnut, ect.)I'm sorry for the confusion as I have just read this article. Thank you. 



There has never been a genetically verified albino horse. The albino gene does not occur in horses. 

There are two colors that appear albino. One is Cremello, which is caused by two copies of the gene that makes a horse palomino or buckskin. They have pink skin and blue eyes. Cremello coloration is common in many horse breeds. 


The other is dominant white. The horse is born white, unlike a gray horse that is born any other color and turns white with time. They have pink skin and can have blue or brown eyes. This color is a founding characteristic in the American White Horse, and the Camarillo White Horse. It is also seen in Thoroughbreds, Quarter Horses, Frederiksborg horses, Icelandics, Shetlands, and Franches Montagnes, and Peruvian Paso horses. Although, since it is a mutation it can occur in any breed or individual horse. These horses are not always necessarily completely white; they may resemble high-white sabinos in rare cases with fewer than 10% of any other coloration on their bodies - the coloration usually occurs over the topline, on the ears, in the mane, and in hoof striping.

High-white sabinos, overos, and tobianos are sometimes confused for albino, even though they are not. 


Unlike true albinism, these horses are verifiable and reproducible genetic colors.

Althought the colors are called "albino" by some people, none of these are true albinos.


----------



## Poseidon

Fjords are the only breed that I know of that describes the different dun colours that way because they only come in different shades of dun. And since that horse does not appear to be a Fjord, it would be called a dunskin, or buckskin + dun gene.


----------



## fuadteagan

It's a welsh actually. I would fix it but I have fixed it a couple times already and it won't let me anymore.


----------



## Poseidon

You are only allotted 10 minutes to edit a post after you've posted it. You can PM a mod to ask if they will edit it for you.


----------



## Chiilaa

Do welshies have dun?


----------



## Poseidon

According to the Welsh Pony and Cob Society of Australia, no. Many buckskin Welshes are registered as dun, which is the cause of confusion. If there happens to be a Welsh that is a legitimate dun, it would have been caused by another breed somewhere in the pedigree.


----------



## Chiilaa

That's pretty much what I thought too. So just a bucky then, no dun at all.


----------



## fuadteagan

It looks sorta like a nother breed, he looks bigger than a normal welsh if you asked me. Let me track it down and check cause I'm really curious. 

Here is what I found about this beauty:
Starbuck RK is a striking 2004 13.3 yellow dun Welsh/ Hanoverian gelding. Starbuck's sire Kenfel Sunbird, a Welsh section Band his dam is Morgaine, a Hanoverian studbook mare. Starbuck was bred for versatility and temperament. His gaits are rhythmical and correct, he displays great athleticism, balance and enjoys his lessons. Starbuck has just finished his first 30 days of training and is under saddle. With his personality and presence, Starbuck will make a great partner both in and out of the show ring.


----------



## palominolover

You kindof need permission to post these photos, even if they are off google =)


----------

